# Opening Day Buck



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

[attachment=0:4vkb4qok]buck_08c.gif[/attachment:4vkb4qok]

I have been slow to post, first day back at the computer. I took this buck on Wednesday morning. Not a brute, but again a public land DYI hunt, a buck I could not pass. He is about 23" wide. Here is the story:

The day started off not so well. First, I about set the tent on fire when a sweatshirt unknowingly fell on top off the propane heater. Just as I saw it, it began to smoke. Next, about 10 steps out of camp I tripped on a rock. I crashed down on my shoulder, instinctively protecting my gun on the other side. It was a good thing I had a stocking cap on as my side of my head skidded along the ground. Amazingly, I was ok except for an aching toe. Pursing on, I hiked for about an hour to the top of the canyon I wanted to hunt before light. I worked my way down the canyon, although enjoyable, I did not see any deer what so ever. I came back out of the canyon where it flattens out. I just took a look at my watch, it was just after 9:00. I thought to myself that it was a little surprising to be this late without seeing anything. I had seen a number of deer on the other side of the mountain the night before, including 2 smaller 4 points as I made a hike to take care of some other sentimental business**. I began to walk up a draw, where in 2005 I shot a 184" deer with my rifle. Through the sage on the other side of the quakies I saw a head and antlers. I was getting a better look, when from behind him 3 more bucks came out including this one. I think he was the best of the bunch. One was likely an equal 4 point, one a slightly wider but not as tall 4 point, and the first deer was a 3 point. They all moved into the clearing to my right. I admit I was a bit rattled, this buck stopped in front of me at about 70 yards. I set for a shot. The smaller buck walked in front of him. After he cleared I shot. Miss??!! I saw dirt fly what appeared to be just behind him. Momentarily stunned, the bucks just stood there. Crouching behind some sage I quickly grab a speed loader. The bucks were just staring my way. I get reloaded, and this time take a second to breath. One of the bucks began to move, but this buck is still standing broadside. This time, I don't miss. The 250gr Shockwave hits right behind the shoulder. The group begins to move off. It is apparent that the buck is hit. They move up about 40 yards to the crest of a hill. He stops and the other bucks gather around him. For a moment I could not make out which one he was through the bodies and antlers. The others suddenly jump and bolt for a few yards, and I see four legs kick up into the air!. I could not see the buck from where I was at. I reload again as a precaution. It is sweet when the first thing I see as I begin to crest the hill is antler!

It was a great, short hunt.

**In 1999 my brother, mentor and the best hunting partner that ever lived was tragically killed. I had a wooden plaque on a ridge dedicated to him, which had badly deteriorated. I had made a metal plaque, and took that to the same place to mount the day prior to the hunt. Life will never be as sweet without him.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats and my condolences to your brother! Thx for sharing!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for sharing your story. Great buck.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, that _was_ a great story. That's a really neat thing to do.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Congrats on a dandy buck there. sorry to hear about your bother.He was there with you still just not in person.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Congrats on a good hunt, also sorry to hear about your brother.


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats on your buck its a dandy! We also have a couple plaques up on the mountain we deer hunt on for a couple of my uncles that have passed on. One is for my uncle that was stuck by lightning and killed last year on our elk hunt on poison mountain. I know how you feel it doesnt feel like a complete trip without stopping by to say hi and remember them. congrats again on your buck.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Was your uncle Gary Richter? if so I know some of your other uncles, Mont and Eldon. I went bear hunting with them In cordova alaska a few years back, and used to work with Mont up until 5 months ago.

Nice buck by the way, I wouldnt pass that one up either.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice buck.


----------

